# 2007 Writer's Strike



## Red Viking (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, as many of you know by now, the Writer's Guild went on strike today which will eventually effect our TV viewing habits as early by January and, if you ask me, I think they should get a cut of DVD and Internet sales.

I find the strike interesting since I'm going into marketing and this will inevitably have an impact on TV advertising.

Discuss.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm scared, the last strike lasted 8 months or so, I can't go that long without decent TV, it's already affecting such shows as Heroes, I think the WGA have a legitimate claim though, and I hope something is reached within the next few weeks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

It makes me most sad. Their demands aren't unreasonable, hurry up and agree you bloody studios.

I want Colbert back 

Btw, the last one was 22 weeks so only 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 5, 2007)

But...but....my heroes and My name is Earl.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 5, 2007)

Too bad the same isn't said for the reality shows..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Too bad the same isn't said for the reality shows..


Oh. Hell. I just realized that might mean they'd replace a bunch of shows with those pieces of shit


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 5, 2007)

Call up the scabs. They can't clusterfuck up Friday Night Lights, any worse than the real writers have already done.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 5, 2007)

DON'T WORRY GUYS, THERE'S STILL REALITY SHOWS!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Ix-Nay said:


> DON'T WORRY GUYS, THERE'S STILL REALITY SHOWS!




Reality shows need to die. And the people who come up with them need multiple bullets to the head.

Actually I think they need to fire a bullet into each temple simultaneously so the bullets collide in the middle of the brain exploding


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Does this mean smallville/supernatural/prison break all end early? This would really suck...


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Does this mean smallville/supernatural/prison break all end early? This would really suck...


I've heard that Prison break will to go on short break after first part of season 3 would be aired *a.k.a.* in december, and part 2 was supposed to air in april. but the rumor is that they could even push part 2 of season 3 as far as autumn next year


but could anyone tell me, what exactly are demands of Writers Guild?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Nov 6, 2007)

American idol is overrated and is gay.

And prison break being pushed that far? Ridiculous.


----------



## Syramoon (Nov 6, 2007)

it really is- after probably a first couple of episodes, people were only tuning in to watch Simon tear someone's ego into pieces... that's become boring now... 

I haven't checked lately but- Burn Notice has probably gotten shoved back too, along with a bunch of other shows I watch... And Prison Break... this is just stupid for them not to give into demands.  People will watch mindless, stupid reality TV shows for only so long... I'll probably shoot myself first...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, they've already started running immediate re-runs on every late night talkshow, and production on sitcoms such as Fox's "Back To You" and "'Til Death" as well as CBS' "Rules of Engagement" are said to be feeling the effects of the strike right now, and that production on these shows will be on hold until this strike is over. Dramas like House and such _should _be all right for a month or two, but after that, we're completely fucked. I hate these strikes. Consumers, IE us, lose out all the time. And it puts everyone, just about, out of a job.

Give the writers what they want and let's get on with it and don't let it drag on like the last one. The last one _did _last a while.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank god I don't watch TV that much...Its a shame I wonder if this will affect 'Lost'??? That's about the only show I watch on a consistant basis


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

I couldn't care less about this Writers' strike. It's not going to interfere with the final season of Battlestar Galactica so, I don't give a damn...








wait..... WHAT?.......... The writers from The Colbert Report are striking to?!?!?!!?

*Give the writers their freaking money, you greeding broadcasting bastards!!!* 






Damn you, you unpatriotic writers..... Striking during a time of war?!? 
That's the wrong message to send to our troops...


...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 8, 2007)

they are striking becuase they want to get paid for when shows are used online... seems fair to me. i also find it odd how writers for "reality" shows arent even in the guild to begin with


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh i agree, they def need to get paid. Without them there wouldn't be a show.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

^It seems that the Writer's union agrees.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2007)

*How Does The Writers Guild of America Strike Affect YOU?*



The shows that I watch which are getting effected are:
24(They better show this on time and consistantly)
Smallville
Heroes
Prisonbreak
Bionic Woman

Which of your TV shows are being effected?


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 20, 2007)

@Black Fenix, you like 24?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2007)

Great White Owl said:


> @Black Fenix, you like 24?



Who doesn't?


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 20, 2007)

Black Fenix said:


> Who doesn't?



nevermind, but fo rme the strike doesn't really affect me because a majority of the shows I watch are either on 1.) the news 2.) anime and 3.)documentaries. And IMO, I find the fact that they're doing a strike quite selfish.


----------



## Kubisa (Nov 20, 2007)

OH SHIT! WE'RE NOT GETTING ENOUGH MONEY TO COVER OUR HOUSES IN GOLD. LET'S STRIKE.


Greedy assholes should get back to work, and they should be grateful that they've actually got such cushy jobs anyway.

The only one that effects me is Heroes though, and even then I'm still on the first season.


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 20, 2007)

It's affecting me because I keep having to hear about it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2007)

Kubisa said:


> OH SHIT! WE'RE NOT GETTING ENOUGH MONEY TO COVER OUR HOUSES IN GOLD. LET'S STRIKE.
> 
> 
> Greedy assholes should get back to work, and they should be grateful that they've actually got such cushy jobs anyway.
> ...



Where Heroes is at the moment you'll most likely kill the writers for stoping if the show stops, evan for a few weeks.

@Great White Owl, what was it that you were going to say?


----------



## Killa Cam (Nov 20, 2007)

No Colbert Report and chit.


----------



## txsfld (Nov 20, 2007)

hm scrubs final ep better be on air


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 20, 2007)

> @Great White Owl, what was it that you were going to say?



It's a stone that wouldn't be best to turn over right now, so...


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2007)

Great White Owl said:


> It's a stone that wouldn't be best to turn over right now, so...



Please tell me, here or through PM.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 20, 2007)

So let me get this striaght.

These fools are on strike cause they think they are not getting enough money, jesus, they should just shut the fuck up and be grateful they have great jobs to begin with.

The only thing that affects me is Prison Break.


----------



## Godot (Nov 20, 2007)

txsfld said:


> hm scrubs final ep better be on air



I agree


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 20, 2007)

even I heard of this


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 20, 2007)

my fucking heroes is gonna run outta eps.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 20, 2007)

don't affect me that much, i don't like 99% of the affected tv shows anyway.

Also, they get their jobs mostly by connections (like most of hollywood), now they are complaining, i hope only the real talent survives after this strike.


----------



## Taelae (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't watch tv.

But when I did, I watched those shows out of boredom.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2007)

For me it only really affects Lost. I mean theres a chance it might not even air at all next year because of those bastards. Oh and Scrubs might not end properly because of it.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 20, 2007)

It's ruining my heroes 

They're siting down on NOV 26TH to try and strike out a deal, hopefully they will sort it.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 20, 2007)

My Metalocalypse and Boondocks isn't getting affected, why should I care?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> It's ruining my heroes
> 
> They're siting down on NOV 26TH to try and strike out a deal, hopefully they will sort it.



They better sort it out or a lot of blood will be shed if I don't get to see next season of 24


----------



## kewlmyc (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm missing my Family Guy.


----------



## yukito (Nov 20, 2007)

It doesn't.


----------



## /root (Nov 20, 2007)

Heroes.

/wrists


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 20, 2007)

Family Guy: LOL NO!!!!!

American Dad: I could care less.

Big Brother: WHAT??!!!


----------



## kidloco (Nov 20, 2007)

nothing 

im ramdon when is tv series


----------



## Nunally (Nov 20, 2007)

Colbert and Family Guy.


----------



## Shiron (Nov 20, 2007)

It really doesn't effect me, since I really don't watch anything that it would affect.


----------



## Outlandish (Nov 20, 2007)

this is why i don't watch T.V and stick to Anime 

but i gotta admit House is the smex!


----------



## Akatsubaki (Nov 20, 2007)

Heroes   please dont end at episode 11


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 20, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> My Metalocalypse and Boondocks isn't getting affected, why should I care?



Lole, my exact thoughts.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 20, 2007)

the only TV I watch is off of youtube and a dultswim. com


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 20, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> My Metalocalypse and Boondocks isn't getting affected, why should I care?


I third this.

Saturday Night Live can eat a dick.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 20, 2007)

Merging thread with the one already in the Theatre.


----------



## Shishou (Nov 20, 2007)

You are all really fucking greedy.  Waaaaah, my favorite show may not finish the season!

You know who makes those shows what you love?  The writers.  They are the ones who make the story, write what happens and how, they are the ones that made it so you like it.

They don't get the recognition, respect, or pay they deserve for being such an important part of the programs we love.  So those of you who are crying about this strike because you are so fucking greedy as you only care that you get your precious show need to shove it up your cunts.


----------

